# Recommend A Kayak?



## akjason

So, I have been talking to my wife and we both think we want to take up Kayaking while camping. However I am not sure where to start. I know we will be looking for strictly Lake / Flat water Kayaks, and purely recreational so we don't want to spend 500 per Kayak. However I have been looking and understand the concept of longer = faster, shorter = slower, wider = stability etc. I myself am a bigger guy, I am 6'2 250lbs my wife is tiny and any kayak will fit her. I am having a bit of a harder time finding a 10'-14' kayak that's in the 200-400 range that will fit me and not push the budget. I also will have to purchase all of the other goodies for Kayaking, life vests, paddles, mounting system for the truck etc.

Any advice would be appreciated, we have a local REI, Sportsmans warehouse, Sports Authority up here if that helps. I did notice our local Costco had a 13' sit in Kayak that was going for 320 that included paddles, roof mounts, and the kayak itself. I just spaced on writing down the information.

Thanks again all!

Jason


----------



## SDCampers

Finding a kayak that is fairly good for $200 - $400 that will fit you is going to be a challenge unless you can find a used one. I am 6'2" 225 and I have a Wilderness Systems Pungo 120. It has a larger cockpit than most thus making it much easier to get in and out of. My wife and son each have a 9' Dagger Zydeco. I can get in and out of these OK, but I sure like my bigger cockpit. The Pungo also gives you more room to stretch out. The Dagger is around $400, but the Pungo will run close to $800. You could also opt for a sit on top style. Depends were you plan on using them, I like the sit in as you are protected from the elements better. Best advice if you can is to try as many models as possible before you buy. a good shop should let you try some.


----------



## GlenninTexas

Check Craigslist. I'm sure in Alaska there will be people selling used kayaks and roof racks. If your not in a big hurry, you'll eventually find what your looking for. I highly recommend you get kayaks with adjustable foot pegs and really pay attention to the fit and quality of the seats as these two things will be what you'll notice most after a couplehours on the lake.

Good luck,

Glenn


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Sounds like you might like the Trophy 126. It's 10.5 feet. Very stable, tracks well, good sized opening in the cock pit, and on sale yearly at Dicks for $299.

Also comes in a burnt orange.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Well the pic didn't past. It comes in army green also. Just google it.


----------



## akjason

Up State NY Camper said:


> Well the pic didn't past. It comes in army green also. Just google it.


Well, here is a link to the one they are selling locally at Costco. I'm thinking something like that would be good for my wife, but for myself I'm thinking I will end up needing to spend a bit more because of my size. I did try to pull up the one you posted, but it seems to not be for sale.

Equinox 124 Kayak


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LL Bean has the Wilderness Systems Pungo 120 on sale through today (Sunday, 4-10) for $703.

This is a bundle deal with the Kayak...paddel and cover.

There is a $50 shipping fee but still much less than all the pricing I could find arround here ($850+)

Bought mine today.









4-5 weeks to deliver.


----------



## SDCampers

Another poster made a good point, the seat adjustability is very important for us larger guys. That was another reason I went with the Pungo 120, very comfortable seat with adjustments. 
I then put flush mount rod holders on mine for fishing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

SDCampers said:


> Another poster made a good point, the seat adjustability is very important for us larger guys. That was another reason I went with the Pungo 120, very comfortable seat with adjustments.
> I then put flush mount rod holders on mine for fishing.


Got a link for your flush mount rod holder?


----------



## SDCampers

Oregon_Camper said:


> Another poster made a good point, the seat adjustability is very important for us larger guys. That was another reason I went with the Pungo 120, very comfortable seat with adjustments.
> I then put flush mount rod holders on mine for fishing.


Got a link for your flush mount rod holder?
[/quote]
This is what I put in, then I can change rod holders for fly rod or spinning rod. I also put one front and one behind the cockpit so I can carry both fly and spinning rods. http://www.austinkayak.com/products/210/Scotty-Flush-Mount-Bracket-244.html
http://www.captdick.net/rod_holders_and_mounts.htm
Just use stainless steel hardware and seal with silicone.


----------



## Blackjack

Up State NY Camper said:


> Sounds like you might like the Trophy 126. It's 10.5 feet. Very stable, tracks well, good sized opening in the cock pit, and on sale yearly at Dicks for $299.
> 
> Also comes in a burnt orange.


My friend has the Trophy 126 and I tried it. It's nice and has a well for bait along with rod holders. Army green version. Tracks very nice. I have Ocean Kayak Malibu 2 XL that can fit three people. Expensive ($850 on sale), but it's made for two and a dog or child. Sit on top for stability for the kids.


----------



## clarkely

That is a nice kayak roomy kayak, with that deck removed.

Black Jack,
We have a couple sit on top singles at the beach for the ocean, i think our sit insides are much much more stable and harder to tip.


----------



## outback loft

clarkely said:


> That is a nice kayak roomy kayak, with that deck removed.
> 
> Black Jack,
> We have a couple sit on top singles at the beach for the ocean, i think our sit insides are much much more stable and harder to tip.


The sit insides are definitely more stable, but the sit on tops are much easier to climb back into when they do dump. The sit on tops don't really roll all the way over either.

I went with a sit on top for the purpose of being able to put my scuba diving gear on it and get to some remote areas with it. Without anything on the kayak I can keep up with my friends on their composite touring kayaks, granted I have to work more than they do, but I paddle for the workout as well as sightseeing. I


----------



## akjason

Update :

Well, I went with my wife and found two that we liked and came recommended for our use. We ended up getting a new Old Town Vapor 10 for my wife, and a last year stock Old Town Vapor 12 for myself. The next thing I'm running into is carrying them. What I was looking at is picking up a TracRac Aluminmum Truck Rack. Then finding something else to mount the kayaks too. I saw on REI that they have these foam blocks that wrap around the cross bars and provide padding for the kayaks. Whats your thoughts? These are not 2,000 kayaks so not wanting to spend 200 bucks per kayak on a thule / yakima universal fit saddle.

Below are the links to the TracRac at lowes, and the Foam from REI.

TracRac Aluminum Track Rack

Riverside Universal Kayak Foam

Suggestions are always appreciated!


----------



## Blackjack

Yes, you guys are right, sit in is more stable. I meant to say sit on top are safer for the kids, no need to worry about them getting stuck under if it turns over.

I use an Amer Rac truck rack and strap the kayak on top with a Kanulock lockable tiedown by SPT. That cost about $300 for the setup. You can get a swimming pool noodle and cut out your own cushions instead of buying the foam kit they sell for kayaks/canoes.

truck rack

Kanulock


----------



## akjason

Blackjack said:


> Yes, you guys are right, sit in is more stable. I meant to say sit on top are safer for the kids, no need to worry about them getting stuck under if it turns over.
> 
> I use an Amer Rac truck rack and strap the kayak on top with a Kanulock lockable tiedown by SPT. That cost about $300 for the setup. You can get a swimming pool noodle and cut out your own cushions instead of buying the foam kit they sell for kayaks/canoes.
> 
> truck rack
> 
> Kanulock


Well, got the TracRac installed on the truck. Now to find some foam pads that actually fit. Tried the swimming pool noodles, but they arn't thick enough. The cross-bars are about 6" across and 3" deep. Off to REI for some Cam-lock tie downs and maybe some foam? I ended up shimming my truck tool box so it's nice and level. Took a 8' piece of wood and it sits about 4" above the cab... cut it kinda close.


----------



## akjason

Hurray got the Kayaks home! Ended up finding some Pelican brand foam pads for the cross rail, then used cam lock straps and cinched it all down and fit perfectly! We still may end up getting a Thule 830 Stacker if we end up getting more than the two of us to go. But for now the rack held the kayaks perfectly!

Thanks for the help guys and getting me in the right direction, I know it wasn't the exact setup but it really helped me with researching off of your recommendations.

Jason


----------

